# Tool um Registry-Einträge zu ersetzen



## MAN (22. April 2004)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob es schon ein Tool gibt, welches bestimmte Registry-Einträge automatisch ersetzen kann.

Zum Beispiel, man hat ein Programm installiert, und zwar in ein falsches Verzeichnis (z.B.: "C:\Programmeh\..."), dann würde man das verzeichnis der Anwendung einfach in das richtige Verzeichnis schieben (hier: "C:\Programme").

Nun sind natürlich alle Registry-Einträge noch auf das alte Verzeichnis verwiesen (vielleicht um die 1000 Einträge).

Wenn man die manuell ändert, kann man sich einen Tag nehmen, um alle ändern zu können, rein zeitlich gesehen.

*Gibt es also hierfür ein Tool, welches diese Arbeit voll automatisch macht?*


mfG

MAN


P.S.: bei Fragen einfach nochmal nachfragen


----------



## wackelpudding (22. April 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die gesamte Registry in eine .reg-Datei zu exportieren, sie mit einem fahigen Text-Editor zu bearbeiten [Funktion &raquo;Ersetzen&laquo;] und die .reg-Datei wieder zu importieren.

Allerdings würd’ ich dennoch eher zur De- und Neu-Installation raten!


----------



## MAN (22. April 2004)

Alles klar, das mit der Registry exportieren wäre ne gute Idee, aber wie du schon sagtest: ich lasses lieber und installiers neu.

Hätte mich aber interessiert, ob es ein einfaches Tool dafür gibt, gibt es das? 


mfG

MAN


----------



## chrisHu (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo MAN,

lade dir mal das Tool Registry Dompteur herunter. Damit sollte dein Problem zu lösen sein.  ;-)

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Horst_Schmid/RegDom.zip

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit Helfen

Lg 

Chris


----------

